
What It's Like Being a Sudden Savant - brahmwg
http://m.nautil.us/blog/what-its-like-being-a-sudden-savant
======
tobydownton
An interesting article that I thought was flawed in one major way - the
omission of her paintings. Was the one at the top of the article by her? (it
doesn't say, and I'm not about to use reverse image search to find out). A
real shame, I thought.

~~~
maneesh
It's not: Popova, Lyubov (1889-1929) - 1914 The Pianist - Flickr

